# Como sacar una antena wireless de un modem



## geminix (Nov 13, 2006)

Tengo un modem 2wire inalambrico (de los de telmex), no tiene antena externa ni salida para antena. El proyecto es crear una conexión externa para antena. La idea básica es simple: Sacar la señal de la antena a un conector externo y ya, pero mi problema es que al desarmar el modem me encontré con que tiene 3 antenas..!!!, investigando supe que una antena es para los paquetes de salida y las otras 2 antenas son para los paquetes de entrada. Mi pregunta es: como puedo medir o diferenciar cual antena corresponde a entrada o salida...si alguien me puede conseguir el diagrama electrónico, se lo agradeceré eternamente


----------



## ramocapo2002 (Ene 6, 2007)

tengo el mismo modem router pero me da no se que desarmarlo porque no tiene tornillos tengo miedo de romperlo si vos decis que son tres antenas ni idea como funciona


----------



## Javerman (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola alguno tiene un diagrama de un modem?


----------

